# does that mart do layby



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys does anyone know if that mart we all know and love do layby


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

K-Mart = Yes
A-Mart = not sure, but would assume so.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

its the later one im refering to, the sports one


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Super A-mart - does a 6 week layby - even on sale items


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Funny that.

I've never found anyone at either of the Marts that know anything at all about fishing.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZRu0NUAABxfgAASQOGACApCFAA/79+gMACmQ1MVPNFHpPSbRPUyNlMnqGGRgTTAmQxNGA1PSZI2p6U9RoAaA0EGnJWe+NC31N33iz3VaL9cOYIbzbE69HqSBPGmCrUWdQhPM5EKxL5s3tRci2hJBP0ETgmzLUbnzaUP2NBnqtlzUTy2s+9g+ZCDUjcD2BxpW8CxRPzMFWSQkQ5Mtk/F/MqZXMPRHjCaGnPGdwxwFZqLfa0FyAislcxleKPxgz+LuSKcKEhKN2hqgA==


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

As an ex-manager of an Amart All Sports I can definately tell you that they do layby's.

When I left 3 years ago they were doing a 10 week layby with a 10% deposit. The layby policy is not set in stone so you can get away with it a bit longer than the 10 weeks as long as you are making regular payments.

Take Billy Bob's advice though. Some of the kids in the fishing department have never caught a fish let alone gone fishing. I would only buy there if you know exactly what you are after, not much use asking for help sometimes.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks guys,

yeah i know what im after, wont be asking any questions in ther just grabbing the stock and layby/purchasing it.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> its the later one im refering to, the sports one


Ben, this aint Ausfish mate. We are all friends here...
8)


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I found the young man serving me at the Mile End A Mart store here in Adelaide very helpful and he knew what he was talking about. I was asking a lot of questions about SP's as this type of fishing was new to me. He gave me a lot of advise and didn't come on strong with the sales techniques. He was leaving soon to live in WA so he gave away some of his fishing secrets. I hope for the sake of anglers that A Mart continue to find staff like this young man but as for their prices I've found Big W as competative. I've found none of the big stores helpful when buying gear but are great if you know what you want and it's on special.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------

